# bornoz chihuahuas has seased its web site



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

sorry guys but iv sooo had it with the nasty messages i thought about just taking my guest book off but then i realised i cant handle what people are saying to me iv never been a super strong person and it was the message that made me close the site-

Name: craigh
Email: [email protected]
Date: Thu Oct 13 02:25:11 GMT-12:00 2005
what on earth are you fools about? i have a chihauhua of 3 months, very, very good pedigree jet blak on beautifull, her name is "LADY FANNY PARKER-BOWLS THE 3RD" and i woul never ever drem of stealing her personality by training her for show, she is simply tooo wonderfull to reck. its like mental rape. why cant you just love your pet????????????


i wouldnt normally show this but this is what i have to put up with i love my dogs they are my not only show dogs but my pride and joy and i shouldnt have to deal with this
sory to those of you that genuinely liked my site but i really cant handle it

      :evil:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I think it has to be someone you know because if you look at most show people's guest books they rarely get messages like that and the name is just rediculous, please dont take it to heart Vicki it's probably some pratt you know who's jealous of you


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

its just really got to me none of it seems to add up coz they say there dog is of good pedigree and have you seen the soo called show name i just cant handle nasty messages


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

thats terrible its prob the same person that was harrassing me on my site


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

well I've witnessed first hand how awfull the net is this week it's almost ruined someone's life, so I can completly understand you taking your site off, I took my board off too when I was getting evil messages


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

let's all bombard him with nasty messages :twisted: 

kisses nat


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

People are just plain IDIOTS!!!!!!!!!

Please dont take it to heart. You know we all love our pets just as much as you do!!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry that someone would be so nasty to you...you seemed to really enjoy having a web site...what a world we live in !


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Dont let a bunch of idiots ruin a good thing. Just take off your guest books and be done with it. They are just words anyway and I know they can hurt but dont let them win!!

Whomever is doing this probably is doing it so you will shut down. Lets not let that happen!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Vicki, can't you just take off the message board?
I know it is hard for you to ignore people like that but I wouldn't take your whole website off because a somebody who has a mental age of 2!
Keep up your chin and as long as you enjoy what you do and you have friends behind you (all of us :lol: ) then sod the lot of them. :evil: Thats what I say :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I agree... just shut down the guestbook and leave the rest of the site up... there's no reason to let one jerk spoil your fun!!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

nemochi said:


> I think it has to be someone you know because if you look at most show people's guest books they rarely get messages like that and the name is just rediculous, please dont take it to heart Vicki it's probably some pratt you know who's jealous of you


 :? I agree..that person has way too much time on his/her hands. Don't take it to heart as everybody here has seen before is extremely easy to show up as somebody you're not and I personally know of people who enjoy having fake names and bombard other websites with trash just because they dislike one person. Is insane to act that way especially when they are supposed to be "grown-ups" with real demanding jobs...I guess those are the only thrills in their pathetic little lives. You could always change your web address and if the posts follow you there try getting the IP and ask the mods to cross check it with members here. Maybe like Nemochi says it might be a jealous, lunatic, you might now. :?


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Vicki, don't let them get to you, they are just trying to make you unhappy. All of us that are at all familiar with showing in conformation know for a fact that dogs enjoy it. Once in a while they get to go show off for an audience. Show dogs like attention. A dog that doesn't isn't ever going to make it in the show world. Leave your site up and get rid of the guestbook. Be proud of your babies and show the world that you are. Don't let some cheap nasty jerk ruin it.


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry to see you're having trouble with you're web site, I agree with you closing your guest book but don't let them win by making you shut down your site, anyone can see that you care for your dogs and showing them is just something extra that you can all enjoy together :wave:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear what you're going through.You seem like a really nice person and you've got beautiful dogs. Somebody is obviously jealous. They are sad and pathetic. {{hug}}


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I know it's hard but just ignore people like that. You have such a nice website. You also have especially attractive chis, maybe he's a jealous person. How about you never read your guest book?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

VIK I WOULDNT HAVE TOOK THE SITE DOWN- THATS WHAT THEY WANTED YOU TO DO!!!!
Have you never thought that they could have been competition/or other rival showers who are waiting to break jacobs carear? You get that in any competitve industry. Srug it off ya shoulders and put that site up- evan if it meansjust changing the address- dont let them stop you.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

How awful it must be to receive messages like that! You're a sensitive girl and you take everything to heart but please don't let them spoil your fun. Just remove the guestbook and they'll soon go elsewhere.

Everybody here knows how much you love your babies, sweetie.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Vicki...sorry for what's happened but you just cannot let them defeat you! You ARE stronger then that!

Give it a few days then put your site back up MINUS the guest book.

Big hug,

Leena xxx

edited typos


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

you and i both know that outside of the ring show dogs have a huge personality. they aren't always "on" that person has no idea what the show world is all about. for the most part there are a lot of great showers/handlers/owners out there and that person probably just heard a few bad stories about showing and has passed judgement on everyone. chin up girl! don't let it bother you. i wouldn't even take the guestbook down, i would leave it up, think about how many showers would see that message and get annoyed with their message and contact them to tell them so.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Vicki , dont let that IDIOT get to you, we all know how much u love ur babies,

That person really is a nasty piece of work with too much time and no life so they have to poke their nose into other peoples business


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya everyone thanks for the nice thoughts and teddys mum thanks for the article
i have just gotten back from match night.
i love my babies to bits and i have to say yes it did bother me that smeone would keep leaving bad messages when someone says im basically usng my dogs for a sport it hurts!
showing is not everything to me its a hobby that me and my chis throughly enjoy if they didnt then i wouldnt subject them to it
they love the socialising and having fun and showing off in the ring
what bothers me most is this person saying i dont enjoy them as pets you know what they are prob right as i dont see them as pets they are like my children and i would never ever make them do something they was not happy doing and i just didnt want this person seeing my site and all my babies and thinking he/she can be so mean about them 
and now i worry my babies are not happy


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Of course your babies are happy. Its obvious you really adore them.
Jeanna xxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thans i so let things get to me


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> hiya everyone thanks for the nice thoughts and teddys mum thanks for the article
> i have just gotten back from match night.
> i love my babies to bits and i have to say yes it did bother me that smeone would keep leaving bad messages when someone says im basically usng my dogs for a sport it hurts!
> showing is not everything to me its a hobby that me and my chis throughly enjoy if they didnt then i wouldnt subject them to it
> ...


are you kidding me? Take a look at ruby she is a born natural and you even said she loves strutting her stuff, and jake always looks like he is having so much fun and little honey, well you even said she loves to practice already, vicki, your dogs love showing, and most of all, your dogs love you, probably more than you'll ever know.

You spoil them to bits, and your world is soley for them (and your boyfriend) you love them so much, and it is so there, in every conversation and every heart felt remark and word of advice you give, it's there. 

This idiot should not win!! All he wants you to do is shut down your site, and you don't want him to win do you? So put it back up, amd stand your ground, your pets love showing and they love you vick, don't let this man stop you from thinking that for one second!

We are all here if you need to vent, 
PM me if you want to talk!
Roie


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Vicki, do you honestly care what some moronic yahoo thinks of you or your dogs??? You know they are loved and well cared for and so do all of us. Anyone who knows you and cares one iota about you knows it. Some butthole has figured out a way to get under you skin and you're falling for it. C'mon girl, you *know* your dogs are happy. Shout it to the world. :thumbright:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks everyone i am thinking about starting a freash with the web site but im gonna leave it for few days til i decide not sure yet :wink:


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

I have seen ur site and honestly i was a bit envious myself :lol: . I don't think showing ur doggies change their personalities....i mean really, do u think people who are active in sports have had their personalities changed?? I think it makes them more fun to be around. I love watching show dogs, they have such wonderful personalities and they are more obedient. Which makes them easier to play with and the more play a doggie gets, the happier they are. Don't let these ree ree's get to u, personally i think that's all they want anyway. They probably wouldn't know a good dog from a goat's butt if u ask me! And if they would be so mean as to intentionally hurt a fellow dog owner, then i can only imagine how they treat their own pets


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

hes a idiot, 
you just have to look at your dogs in your pics to see how happy they are.
i say do a new and improved website so he doesnt think you took it ofline cos of him, it will look like you tookit off cos of your new site.
chin up


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Vicki , sorry to hear you have been having stress with some idoit  
please , please , please don't ever think your chis aren't happy , Vicki you know your babies are happy  and so does everyone else  
it's just some stupid person trying to upset you ( I'm sure they are the kind of person who just likes to upset people SO please don't take it to bad  it'll just be someone who has no life !!!!!!  ) 

{{{hugs}}} 

Sara xx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks sara im ok just got to me quite alot im thinking of re doing my site maybe next week making look beter with no guest book but ot sure yet


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Vicki , maybe give yourself time & do the web site in a little while ? 
That way you won't have to worry about it  

keep strong Vicki


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thats what i was thinking i dont wanna have to put up with any of that again thats why i worry about putting another up and coz it has my show results on and where i am showing at i dont want what ever weirdo did it to turn up at them


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

You can't please everyone, so you just have to please yourself. As long as you and your dogs are happy, it is no one's business. They probably have a personality disorder, don't take it personally.
'


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know people can be strange sometimes


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i wouldn't write show results, just have a page for each of your chi's!!


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

That is just so horrible! It really makes me mad that someone would ruin that for you! :evil: Whoever was doing that to you has absolutely NO life and no regard for other people's feelings. I'm sorry you had to take down your site. 

Just remember you have all of us who absolutely LOVE hearing about your chi's. 

If in the future you decide to re-open your site, maybe you could pay the minimum to do it, that way you'll be able to track IP's and report things like that to the person's ISP.


----------

